# Repair Stand for everyday storage?



## paiva85 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

Been reading A LOT on these boards the last few weeks as I get going on my first MTB. Been out for a few rides so far its been pretty awesome.

As I slowly build up my collection of parts/accessories to go along with my bike I was wondering if I just use a quality repair stand as my everyday storage for the bike? Is there a particular reason reason why a specific storage system (hooks/racks/hangers) would be better then a repair stand? Security issue perhaps?

I plan on keeping my bike in my garage which is detached from my house but the garage is locked. Space is not an issue as there is ample amounts available in the garage as well.

Thanks!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I hang two bikes on a feedback sports pro rack by putting the seats over the main arm.


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike. And love it, built really well. And it's cheap!
Amazon.com: Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

I store my main bike on the repair stand. Makes pre-ride maintenance easy. I wouldn't buy a stand for the purpose of storing a bike but if you already own a stand to work on the bike then you might as well use it for storage. 
If your bike has a carbon seat post then you might reconsider since you are not supposed to clamp carbon in the way most stands do. Personally, I'd just use a shop rag with the clamp but my main bike has an aluminum post, so no issue.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

borabora said:


> I wouldn't buy a stand for the purpose of storing a bike


How come?


----------



## cc700 (May 22, 2012)

a hook is three dollars


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

stimpy13 said:


> I have the Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike. And love it, built really well. And it's cheap!
> Amazon.com: Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike: Sports & Outdoors


Thanks for the hint, just ordered one. I have a stand, but it has a screw-type clamp instead of a lever.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

A stand is fine for storing your bike, and pretty helpful when working on it too.
Bikes really don't care what they're hanging from.


----------



## paiva85 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I ended up picking a repair stand that was on sale at the LBS. Much better then leaning against the wall haha


----------



## T.W.O. (Jul 13, 2013)

It depends not the repair stand I guess, but I would not store my bike on the repair stand. There's nothing wrong with leaning the bike(s) against the wall. I have 3 repair stands to store the bikes on them would take up more space to store than the stands and bikes, not to mention the possibility of shortening the life of the repair stands.

Cheap hooks would be better for bike storing. I like the vertical one. I also like the wall stand if you have 2-3 bikes.

I also use the hitch rack for storing.










The rack is also ok for hanging up to two bikes



























When I last visited Intense this is how they store their test bikes









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Geez TWO I think you need to change your name to 10+ lol.


----------



## StumpyH (Oct 11, 2012)

And he also needs to donate that Ellsworth frame.... TO ME....


----------

